# RecipeDB - Blackbeard's Delight



## argon (11/10/11)

Blackbeard's Delight  Ale - India Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes 1.059 SG75.9 IBUBairds Crystal is Victory Malt (biscuit) (Briess) All 80g 0 min additions are dry hopped   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      9.36 kg TF Golden Promise Pale Malt    0.9 kg TF Crystal    0.45 kg Bairds Dark Crystal       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      80 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    80 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 0mins)    80 g Simcoe (Pellets, 12.0AA%, 0mins)    20 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 30mins)    20 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 60mins)    20 g Simcoe (Pellets, 12.0AA%, 60mins)    20 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 15mins)    20 g Simcoe (Pellets, 12.0AA%, 30mins)    20 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 30mins)    20 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 15mins)    20 g Simcoe (Pellets, 12.0AA%, 15mins)    20 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 10mins)    20 g Simcoe (Pellets, 12.0AA%, 10mins)    20 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    20 g Simcoe (Pellets, 12.0AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     2000 ml Wyeast Labs 1056 - American Ale         43L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.057 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.014 (calc)   Bitterness 82.9 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.59%   Colour 31 EBC   Batch Size 43L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## argon (11/10/11)

View attachment Blackbeard__s_Delight.bsm


BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Blackbeard's Delight
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 54.70 l
Post Boil Volume: 46.80 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 43.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 42.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.059 SG
Estimated Color: 14.4 SRM
Estimated IBU: 75.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 78.5 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
9.36 kg Ale - Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcett) (3 Grain 4 85.4 % 
0.90 kg Crystal Malt Pale (Thomas Fawcett) (50.8 Grain 5 8.2 % 
0.45 kg Special B (Dingemans) (147.5 SRM) Grain 6 4.1 % 
0.25 kg Victory Malt (biscuit) (Briess) (28.0 SR Grain 7 2.3 % 
80.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 24 0.0 IBUs 
80.00 g Cascade [5.40 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 22 0.0 IBUs 
80.00 g Chinook [11.40 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 23 0.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 9 13.9 IBUs 
20.00 g Chinook [11.40 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 8 13.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Cascade [5.40 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 11 4.7 IBUs 
20.00 g Chinook [11.40 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 12 10.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 13 10.7 IBUs 
20.00 g Cascade [5.40 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 14 3.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Chinook [11.40 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 15 6.4 IBUs 
20.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 16 6.9 IBUs 
20.00 g Cascade [5.40 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 17 2.2 IBUs 
20.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 18 5.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 20 0.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Cascade [5.40 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 19 0.0 IBUs 
3.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
3.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Boil 60.0 mins Water Agent 10 - 
3.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 3 - 
4.00 g Salt (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
1.0 pkg American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [124.21 Yeast 21 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 10.96 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Saccharification Rest Add 30.69 l of water at 73.2 C 66.0 C 60 min 

Sparge: Drain mash tun, Batch sparge with 2 steps (17.50l, 17.50l) of 75.6 C water
Notes:
------
estimated mash ph 5.26



Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## spaced (11/10/11)

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: Blackbeard's Delight




I'd love to make a gluten free extract version of this. Sounds very tasty. However it looks like you guys cleard out Ross' stash of Simcoe.


Have to wait till the new season of hops comes through.


----------



## argon (4/11/11)

Blew the second keg of this night before last...  Probably the saddest I've ever been having a blown keg. If all goes to plan this weekend I'll be brewing a second batch tomorrow night, this time with a 30plate chiller I got from Ross the other day. So looking for some even more pronounced late hopping.


----------



## argon (23/11/11)

Dry hopped the double batch last night. 80g Simcoe, 80g Cascade, 80g Chinook and just cause I had it left over 80g of 2010 Amarillo. 8g/L should give me decent aroma I guess.


----------



## winkle (23/11/11)

argon said:


> Dry hopped the double batch last night. 80g Simcoe, 80g Cascade, 80g Chinook and just cause I had it left over 80g of 2010 Amarillo. 8g/L should give me decent aroma I guess.



Might just be enough :unsure:


----------



## argon (23/11/11)

winkle said:


> Might just be enough :unsure:


Well i'll be yelling at you to drink it... and if you don't :angry: 


Anyway... i should also add that the OG was 1057 and i subbed the Victory for Biscuit and added another 20g Chinook at both 10mins and 0mins before using the plate chiller for the first time. Hope it's hoppy enough. :icon_drool2:


----------



## argon (5/12/11)

Cracked the keg over the weekend... not sure about the Amarillo Hop addition though. It lends a sherbetty quality i'm not necessarily a fan of. Hopefully that will dissipate in time. 

Also think the malt flavour and body is not as good as the original. Probably cause i missed the OG by a couple of points. Still happy with it, but may be over hopped and a touch out of balance.


----------



## spaced (25/12/11)

Thanks for the recipe Argon. Yesterday a friend and I put this down with sorghum and honey (So it's gluten free). If it comes out all right I'll send you a tallie.

Hadn't smelt simcoe or chinook before. Simcoe is the smell I associate with American IPA's.


----------



## Phoney (25/11/12)

I have this one on tap at the moment.


Deeeeelicious! :icon_drool2: Thanks argon!


----------

